# Guide to the forum (Forum index)



## shadowslice e (Aug 22, 2015)

Spoiler: By Event






Spoiler: 3x3x3 (speed)






Spoiler: By Method






Spoiler: CFOP






Spoiler: By Step






Spoiler: Cross



Cross help thread
Solving the cross on the bottom





Spoiler: F2L/First 4 Pairs






Spoiler: Guides/tutorials



Algorithmic Guides
Getting faster at F2L (video)
Easy F2L cases (video)
Lookahead in F2L
Beginner's intuitive F2L (video)
Expert F2L tutorial (video)
intermidiate F2L guide
Improving lookahead (Turbo Tracking)
Beginner's F2L-3-step for each case
Advanced F2L tutorial (guide)
Beginner's F2L Tutorial (intuitive)





Spoiler: Discussion



F2L Intuitive vs Algorithm Solving
F2L Tips/Discussion








Spoiler: Last Layer






Spoiler: PLL






Spoiler: guides



2-sided PLL recognition guide
2-sided recognition guide (2)
Forcing PLL skip from OLL (video)
Full PLL guide/list
List of PLL algorithms
2-look PLL guide
PLL prediction








Spoiler: OLL



Full OLL video tutorial
List of OLL Algorithms
Tips for learning OLL fast
2-look OLL Guide
Changing from 2-look to 1-look OLL


Last layer guide


Practising Individual Steps















This is going to be an extended project that I will be attempting to complete in the coming months. I hope to add one new section each week (hopefully the same size as today). The aim of this is pretty simple: to create an index of all the important/useful threads that could be useful for a newbie to the forums.

I would also appreciate suggestions as how to index the forum by other topics than just by event


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2015)

wow thats a lot of work...good idea!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow... Respect. Good luck with that!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you considered making wiki pages for this? Then anyone can contribute to the project at any time.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 23, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Have you considered making wiki pages for this? Then anyone can contribute to the project at any time.



Good idea! So, would it be better to create a network of pages or one page with all the links?


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 4, 2015)

https://speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Beginner's_forum_guide

This is the current skeleton for the guide that I created. Feel free to add any links you think would be beneficial.


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 5, 2015)

Update: CFOP sections filled out

NOTE: I would like some help with the Skewb and clock as I do not really know anything about these puzzles.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 30, 2016)

Roux and ZZ section filled with all the stuff I could find.

Next up: Petrus and BLD methods.


----------

